
Bill Gates: I agree with Elon Musk and Stephen Hawking about artificial intelligence - eternalban
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/03/bill-gates-on-reddit-i-agree-with-elon-musk-and-stephen-hawking-about-ai
======
eternalban
And I agree with Bill Gates:

"I think it is worth discussing because I share the view of Musk and Hawking
that when a few people control a platform with extreme intelligence, it
creates dangers in terms of power and eventually control."

